# Shooting Low



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

Learning how to shoot my new slingshot and almost consistently hit low. finally got my right and left good but this low hitting is killing me. Im using 5/8" marbles, im guessing the .44cal lead will drop like a rock if this is. thinking I might need to double band it or loop it or something and get some more power. whats your thoughts?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

If you are leaning your head over, Hold your head more vertical, that should bring your shot up, everything else constant. For beginner shooters double bands will make more bad habits than anything. Or lower your anchor or shorten bands 1/2"


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> If you are leaning your head over, Hold your head more vertical, that should bring your shot up, everything else constant. For beginner shooters double bands will make more bad habits than anything. Or lower your anchor or shorten bands 1/2"


Yep. Keep gotta that head erect!

Haha! I just reread that.. Slingshots are bad, mmmkay.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aim higher ?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

tried aiming higher but cant see what im aiming at when I do that. as far as know my head is vertical but ill make sure is it for know on. think I might try doubling up and seeing if that helps any, worth a shot. these tubes feel very light for me. my drawing muscles are already use to heavier weights since I shoot longbows. ill try lowering my anchor point as well and see how that goes, just dont want to get a fork hit. thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You could always try a fork that allows you to aim 'through' the frame


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

those do look pretty cool.

anyways I was leaning my head a little, so straightend that out and lowered my anchor a little and things moved up. thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

doesnt seem like i would have enough power to kill squirrel with it though. Im using face walking to get my aiming down, have a higher anchor for 10 and a lower one for 15 area. much better accuracy now. when I try to extend my draw I no longer have a anchor pont so left to right is awful doing that. so should I just go to more powerful tubes or looping or double up for more power? Really want to see how this will work with the .44 cal I have coming but its still not here yet.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> You could always try a fork that allows you to aim 'through' the frame


shameless self promotion . they do look nice though, when you can see them . . .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure the forks are not canted at all. This can cause uneven band tension throwing the shot up or down or eve a fork hit.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

well my tube is shot and needs to be replaced already. might as well try looping. what size tubes should i get?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> well my tube is shot and needs to be replaced already. might as well try looping. what size tubes should i get?


Cut the worn spot of rerig and keep on shooting. I have a set of 1745 tubes that are down to 5 inches and I am still shooting them.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

cool thanks.

anyways I went back to the bands and got the .44 cal lead. After shooting bad I just joking around just started shooting a different way and find im actually accurate that way lol. No anchor point, no aiming but the shooting is much more accurate and the number of can hits shows it. going to keep messing around with this way.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is the way I shoot I find it more relaxing. I don't like holding one end of a stretched piece of rubber up to my face. stuff happens


----------

